# 03 nissian maxima



## Bpfreeman1985 (Mar 28, 2017)

I have a 2003 nissian maxima automatic I just had my shop install a new timing chain kit because of the faulty chain guide. I got it back and started it and heard the same noise as before and when I drove off it sounded like the chain was slapping around until the car warmed up a bit any ideas


----------



## far raf (Mar 23, 2017)

Have they actually done the work?
There are one tensioner and 2 guides on the main chain and 2 tensioner/guides on the secondary chains. They were supposed to replace them all.
That requires opening the upper oil pan and valve covers and is usually done at the same time as spark plug replacement.


----------



## Bpfreeman1985 (Mar 28, 2017)

Yes they replaced my back valve cover also but when I start it it rattles only for few seconds then goes away is it possible there's air taped in there


----------



## far raf (Mar 23, 2017)

Are you sure the rattle is originating from the chains and tensioners then?
From what little I gathered by looking at the tensioners which I just bought for my engine, they are spring loaded and not really oil-tight, so I doubt that air could be trapped in them. They come fully compressed and once installed, retention pin is removed and they expand. Then when the engine is running, oil pressure is applied. Any air would be removed very soon by the oil flow I presume, so the rattle you are hearing may be coming from elsewhere.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Bpfreeman1985 said:


> Yes they replaced my back valve cover also but when I start it it rattles only for few seconds then goes away is it possible there's air taped in there


There's a possibility that the engine oil pressure is very low causing the chain tensioners not to fully operate until the oil pressure reaches the proper value. You can check the pressure very easily by installing a temporary mechanical oil pressure gauge. You would remove the oil sensor which is located next to the oil filter and install the mechanical oil pressure gauge in it's place; you may need to get an 1/8 BSPT to 1/8 NPT adapter to hook up the gauge.

With the engine fully warmed up, the pressure should be as follows:
idle - at least 14 psi
2000 RPM - 43 psi

If the pressure check is OK, then maybe the chain assembly was incorrectly installed. The mechanic may have left some of the retention pins in the tensioners.


----------

